# best source for sperry top-siders



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

What's the preferred source for top-siders?

As much as I'd love a pair of Quody's, I need a cheaper moc for summer.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

If you have a Macy's they were having an extra 20% off sale through today and many of the Sperrys were marked down. I got a pair of Stingray 2 eye, in an amaretto color they call it (think a darker brown with some cordovan thrown in) that listed at $75 and after tax, they were $52 and change. Also, they said to open a joint account and an extra 15% off, so we did since my wife had to get some wedding gifts. Ill just pay the bill when it comes in. Id like some Quoddys too, but may or may not wait to get some.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Sometime last summer, I believe, Endless had them on sale (in select sizes) for pretty cheap, but I don't remember the exact cost.

Restoration Hardware, of all places, had some fairly recently for cheap, but who knows if they'll carry them again any time. Doesn't look like they have any currently.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Any West Marine store should have them for $40 or less...

TT:teacha:


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

*Another option*

Today, I was at a Nordstrom Rack store and they had plenty of Sperry Topsiders.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

I purchased mine at a Sperry outlet for ~$50.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

You can buy Topsiders pretty much anywhere these days.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

TBS,

I assume you're looking for the classic white sole Sperry AO's and not one of the atrocious trendy styles.

With a little Googling, these can be had for around $50 in several places. 

Good luck.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

JordanW said:


> I assume you're looking for the classic white sole Sperry AO's and not one of the atrocious trendy styles.


This is a good point. Being at a somewhat large college, I have noticed an increase in the number of both guys and girls wearing boat shoes. Interestingly, though, I'd say about 99% of them are Sperry Billfish, which look more like tennis shoes than boat shoes. I'm curious as to whether people are conscious that they make other models, or if they are just set on buying the same ones that their friends have.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

tripreed said:


> This is a good point. Being at a somewhat large college, I have noticed an increase in the number of both guys and girls wearing boat shoes. Interestingly, though, I'd say about 99% of them are Sperry Billfish, which look more like tennis shoes than boat shoes. I'm curious as to whether people are conscious that they make other models, or if they are just set on buying the same ones that their friends have.


I don't own a pair of Billfish myself but several of my "brothers" do. I'd say among 60 Sperry-wearers in the house it's about 45-10-5 Classic-Billfish-Mako/Other. From what I understand, a lot of the Billfish wearers prefer that model because they provide more cushioning and comfort. Walking around campus all day in a pair of classics isn't especially uncomfortable, but there is no question that they lack support and any sort of padding in the heel. I do agree though that Billfish are much closer to a sneaker than a boat shoe.

As for the girls- I personally love seeing Sperry's around. Granted, the new billfish models that come in suede or have madras accents are a little trendy... but I don't see that being a real issue among the college age crowd.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

I have been considering buying a pair of Billfish for precisely the reasons stated by AS, they have more padding in the soles and more support. Sometimes wearing the classics is trying on the feet by the end of a long day of trudging across campus - but are just fine for sitting around in my office. IMO the darker Billfish look less tennis shoe-ish than their light tan counterparts, but the light tan ones seem to be the dominant trend.

Third unoffcial campus poll:
Guys - 85 - 15 - Billfish to classic
Girls - 50 -50 - Billfish to classic (I don't know about you, but seriously I dig this)


----------



## Pelican (Nov 30, 2007)

They are on sale right now on Westmarine.com for 19 dollars. I actually just bought a pair because of this thread because I was checking on the price for you!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

EDIT: Quick note on the Westmarine.com sale- only WIDE authentic Brown w/white soles and regular Black/Brown originals are on sale



scn said:


> Third unoffcial campus poll:
> Guys - 85 - 15 - Billfish to classic
> Girls - 50 -50 - Billfish to classic (I don't know about you, but seriously I dig this)


It's curious... the topic of girls wearing topsiders comes up in my house every once in a while- and for those of us who are more "sartorially aware"- we all agree that we pay more attention to girls wearing them.

It's like bonus points I suppose.

I think a huge part of that (for me at least) is that being from the East Coast and going to school in the midwest has resulted in my being starved from exposure to preppiness.

Either way, Sperry's rise in popularity has led to an increase in retailers- and discounts on the shoes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Pelican said:


> They are on sale right now on Westmarine.com for 19 dollars. I actually just bought a pair because of this thread because I was checking on the price for you!


Wow, that's almost too good to pass up...even though mine aren't even worn out yet. I think I'll stop by there on the way home tonight and pick up a spare pair!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I think it's only the wide sizes, still...


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy these if I'm looking for a brick & mortar shop? This is going to be my first pair, so I've got to try them on to be sure about getting the right size.

I saw someone mention Nordstrom Rack -- there is one a few blocks from my office so I'm going to try that today but if there is a better/cheaper place I should be looking, let me know...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Another vote for Nordstrom Rack. They can be hit and miss, but I get all of my Sperry's there--including a pair of Gold Cups for $45.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

These look good:

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod84201181&catId=cat301105


----------



## KCE (Nov 13, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> These look good:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod84201181&catId=cat301105


Are you kidding? $80 for pre-distressed shoes? Why not get new ones direct from Sperry for $65? https://www.sperrytopsider.com/shop...nCat=143&iSubCat=185&iProductID=893&sColor=41

Another brick and mortar possibility is Big 5, they had Topsiders last year.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> These look good:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod84201181&catId=cat301105


Just as a note, I purchased these from J. Crew last year when they went on sale. They're not too bad, and I'm not sure how exactly how they compare to regular A/O's, but I did find that in the J. Crew "washing" process, the heel seemed to be kind of smashed down, as if someone had been walking on them for a period of time. They still stay on my foot alright, but it just seemed kind of strange. If I were to buy another pair of boat shoes today, I would go with the LL Bean ones--a completely underrated item.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I seem to remember seeing them at Kohls the other day, but I wasn't looking for that and didn't pay attention to the price or anything.

Cruiser


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

JCP carries them, and they are often on sale.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

tripreed said:


> Just as a note, I purchased these from J. Crew last year when they went on sale. They're not too bad, and I'm not sure how exactly how they compare to regular A/O's, but I did find that in the J. Crew "washing" process, the heel seemed to be kind of smashed down, as if someone had been walking on them for a period of time. They still stay on my foot alright, but it just seemed kind of strange. If I were to buy another pair of boat shoes today, I would go with the LL Bean ones--a completely underrated item.


I find that all my pairs, after several months' wear, adopt the smashed heel... I don't really notice though.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

what schools do you guys go to?

my school: 

guys: 90%+ original
girls: 99%+ billfish


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've yet to see the "original" topsiders at JCP.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

you can find great deals on different colors and sizes, but if you're looking for the A/O in the Brown with White sole you're probably going to pay at least $55. I recently purchased mine from Amazon b/c i wasn't finding any at a much better price, and i had a gift certificate.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Just paid full price at Dillards this past weekend, about $96 after tax. I was in a pinch though as I am going on vacation this week. . .A/O brown with white sole.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Unlikely but currently reliable source for A/O brown with white sole: Urban Outfitters.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Prepstyle said:


> you can find great deals on different colors and sizes, but if you're looking for the A/O in the Brown with White sole you're probably going to pay at least $55. I recently purchased mine from Amazon b/c i wasn't finding any at a much better price, and i had a gift certificate.


How did amazon work for you?

I'm a bit wary of amazon 3rd party sellers, as I've had some bad experiences in the past.


----------



## nicad2000 (Sep 14, 2007)

enecks said:


> I purchased mine at a Sperry outlet for ~$50.


Works for me but they have a somewhat limited selection.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

JCP carries a very limited selection.


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the information about West Marine, I just ordered a pair.


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

If you're fortunate enough to live near a marshall's with one of their new shoe sections, they carry billfish for $49. haven't seen originals there yet though...


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I picked up a pair of the A/O (brown with white soles) from Westmarine because they were so dirt cheap ($19 plus shipping, I believe). I have to be honest - I'm not crazy about them. I used to wear them "back in the day", but something about them doesn't look quite right. This may be blasphemy on this forum, but I think they look quite dated (not in a good way, as is the case with some other trad items).

FWIW, I really like the Billfish, though -- a pair of which I also recently picked up. They're much more comfortable right out of the box, and have _a lot_ more support and cushioning than the A/O.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> How did amazon work for you?
> 
> I'm a bit wary of amazon 3rd party sellers, as I've had some bad experiences in the past.


I ordered mine from Amazon directly, not through a 3d party seller. The listing will tell you who the seller is. I didn't have any problems. They were shipped very quickly.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Online retailer has a sale going on right now. 20% off of everything they sell. The discount appears in the shopping cart. I checked and they have quite a good selection of Top-Siders right now.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

If you wear a Wide, has the A/O Topsider for just under $20.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

TradTeacher said:


> If you wear a Wide, has the A/O Topsider for just under $20.


How wide is wide? Dumb question, I know. I generally wear the normal width top-siders without trouble, am I likely to find the wide ones to be way too wide?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

smujd said:


> How wide is wide? Dumb question, I know. I generally wear the normal width top-siders without trouble, am I likely to find the wide ones to be way too wide?


I bought the A/O from Westmarine in wide. Though I normally wear a wide shoe, the Sperry A/O is not _as wide_, in my opinion, as many wide shoes. I would characterize it as an E width as opposed to EE or EEE, if that makes any sense. For $20, it's probably worth a shot unless you have a very narrow foot.

FWIW, here's a tip that I've mentioned in other threads: I've found that using after-market insoles (e.g., Dr. Scholl's gel insoles) can greatly assist in making shoes that are slightly too large wearable.


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

It has been years since I've worn Topsiders and I've forgotten how they fit. I normally wear an 11 or 11 1/2 in Alden, AE, etc...Should I get the 11W or the 12W? Thanks!


----------

